# Time is running out for one dog in particular



## StubbyDog (Aug 26, 2010)

[video]http://www.kvue.com/news/Time-is-running-out-for-one-dog-in-particular-at-TLAC-101846288.html[/video]

by JIM BERGAMO / KVUE NEWS
Posted on August 30, 2010 at 8:53 PM
Updated today at 10:38 PM

Tonight, time is running out for a partially blind and deaf dog at the Town Lake Animal Center. She could be adopted, but she only has one more day to find a foster home.
Kenni is a two-year old female American Bulldog-Pit Bull mix.

"Sometime the dogs just look like they've given up and she was one of those," said Beth Kosar, who is trying to find a foster home for Kenni.

Beth Kosar of Georgetown met Kenni for the first time Thursday night. She's taken it upon herself to help find Kenni a foster home. Without one, Kenni will be put down on Wednesday. Kenni is a special needs dog. She's partially blind and deaf. You can see why Kosar says she's wonderful around people, but Kenni also caused the death of a smaller dog in her previous adoptive home.

"I knew she had so many strikes against her that so many other dogs don't, being a bully breed, being deaf and blind, having an incident with a small dog which is probably because the people just didn't know how to properly care for her, she needed help or she was not leaving here alive," said Kosar.

Kosar and her friend, Patty Alexander with Austin Pets Alive, recommend Kenni be the only dog in her next foster home.

"And you need to find a foster that has some knowledge of blind and deaf dogs and their behavior because it's just not like having a normal dog, you can't just walk up to them, they can't see you, they can't hear you and touch can startle them," said Alexander.

"We do have a lot of positive and happy stories, it is more difficult for dogs with this kind of history but we are hopeful to find the right home for this dog," said Filip Gegic, the Operations Manager for Town Lake Animal Center.

"So we are waiting for that right person out there to come forward for her," said Kosar.
If you are interested in providing Kenni a foster home or are looking to adopt, you can e-mail Kosar.

http://www.kvue.com/news/Time-is-running-out-for-one-dog-in-particular-at-TLAC-101846288.html


----------



## ATX (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's update about Kenni as of September 1, 2010 at 5:11 pm CST.

"Update: According to Beth, a dog rescuer,states a rescue has come forward that is going to pull Kenni from shelter. Kenni is scheduled to have spray tomorrow and will be transported to a boarding facility in Georgetown, TX by tomorrow evening. This will buy MORE time to find a permanent home for Kenni. More info to come. I am so relieved and strongly believe that Kenni will have a second chance to be placed a loving home soon!"

Remember, this is not over. Kenni still needs seek a permanent home and needs your help and spread the word till someone who is willing adopt Kenni forever. Keep in your mind, this dog needs to be the only animal in house.

Hope it helps.


----------

